# Need - Wireless Spy (Hidden) Camera



## satyamy (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi,
This question has been asked many a times in Digit Forum, I have searched a lot and also googled a lot but havent got any Perfect Solution as yet

We have a Temple in my Village, from last few months it is not safe bcoz of Increasing no of thieves (or possibly a know village person)

I am in search of a Wireless Camera so that we can put it inside the temple without knowing to anybody, It will be very nice if it is a spy cam or hidden cam so that no one can understand that it is a Camera, I searched a lot and also googled but didnt find any good store or online one

Can anyone Please help me to find a Good store in mumbai for getting good cam ?


----------



## Bandu (Aug 21, 2008)

Try PrimeABGB from Mumbai. They do have these (atleast advertised on the website).

URL: *www.primeabgb.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=47&Itemid=28

- Bandu.


----------

